# I'm the turtle man now!



## Fish O N (Jul 9, 2012)

Just caught this in like two min! I castes out and decided to move so I started to reel in then stop! Kinda felt like a fish on and like stuck on a big rock at the same time , so I decided to set my pole down and turn the clicker back on . Then after letting it sit for like five min I seen my line tighten up and Wolla!
Oh I was using blue gill

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

how big is it?


----------



## Fish O N (Jul 9, 2012)

IGbullshark said:


> how big is it?


It was pretty heavy I would give it at least 12"


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

Fish O N said:


> It was pretty heavy I would give it at least 12"
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


nice! what kind of turtle is it? i hate catching turtles but i know some people love em


----------



## Fish O N (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm pretty sure it was a snapper poor guy ate a Kama circle


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Aqua Man (Aug 8, 2011)

I don't think that's a snapper. hard to tell in the picture what it is but the shell shape & coloration are wrong to be a snapping turtle. Snappers typically are much darker in color and have a serrated edge to their shell. The shell coloration is similar to a box turtle but being caught in the water and it's size makes that very unlikely. I'm going to guess it's a stink pot / musk turtle or perhaps, but less likely a blandings turtle. I've never seen either of these species get to 12" though. Did it stink? stink pot turtles have glands that emit a foul odor when frightened as a defense. Stink pots also have a yellow-ish stripe on the sides of their head & neck. I bet catching it was a surprise, neat to see a turtle other than a softshell, snapper or slider caught. Very curious as to what it is too, got any better pictures?


----------



## black swamp (May 22, 2012)

Aqua Man said:


> I don't think that's a snapper. hard to tell in the picture what it is but the shell shape & coloration are wrong to be a snapping turtle. Snappers typically are much darker in color and have a serrated edge to their shell. The shell coloration is similar to a box turtle but being caught in the water and it's size makes that very unlikely. I'm going to guess it's a stink pot / musk turtle or perhaps, but less likely a blandings turtle. I've never seen either of these species get to 12" though. Did it stink? stink pot turtles have glands that emit a foul odor when frightened as a defense. Stink pots also have a yellow-ish stripe on the sides of their head & neck. I bet catching it was a surprise, neat to see a turtle other than a softshell, snapper or slider caught. Very curious as to what it is too, got any better pictures?


snapping turtle for sure; I am a herpetologist


----------



## Aqua Man (Aug 8, 2011)

I'll be darned, I wouldn't have guessed it was a snapper from the pic but it is pretty blurry. The shell looks domed, color is different than I have seen, don't see head / limbs or tail (snappers cant pull them inside the shell like some other species can) and the shell edges appear to be smooth. Maybe the tail is wrapped around it like they do and that is covering the edge of the shell. Oh well, good to know, thanks.


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

Now that's live action!!!!


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

looks like a common snapper? the only snapper i ever caught on the river was an alligator snapper


----------



## Fish O N (Jul 9, 2012)

That is the best pic of the three I got, the tail is along side of the shell, it didn't stink, when I reached for the hook with pliers it snapped down on them just like a snapper. How do you Upload bigger pictures?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

monsterKAT11 said:


> looks like a common snapper? the only snapper i ever caught on the river was an alligator snapper


Alligator snapper? In Ohio or farther south? I guess I have never heard of any alligator snappers in Ohio so I am curious.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

That's some live action there!


----------



## black swamp (May 22, 2012)

bkr43050 said:


> Alligator snapper? In Ohio or farther south? I guess I have never heard of any alligator snappers in Ohio so I am curious.


common snapper alligator snappers not found this far north but found down south, trust me I am a herpetologist


----------



## SquidRavioli (May 17, 2012)

black swamp said:


> trust me I am a herpetologist


I think there is a cream available for that....


----------



## gabethegoat (Oct 26, 2011)

this video is from this past spring out at sharon woods. i was jigging a bitsy bug with a rage craw and hooked into a biggun...

(warning: my buddy's got a foul mouth)

[ame="http://s1161.photobucket.com/albums/q510/gabethegoat/?action=view&current=fd49dfb9.mp4"]fd49dfb9.mp4 video by gabethegoat - Photobucket[/ame]


----------



## Fish O N (Jul 9, 2012)

That was a biggen! Mine was a little smaller than that 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## black swamp (May 22, 2012)

Fish O N said:


> That was a biggen! Mine was a little smaller than that
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


herpetologist is someone who studies reptiles and amphibians


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

SquidRavioli said:


> I think there is a cream available for that....


HILARIOUS!!! i was waiting for someone to say that


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

no offense blackswamp, i am familiar with your prffession, it is well reckognizwd and respectable


----------



## black swamp (May 22, 2012)

Fishlandr75 said:


> no offense blackswamp, i am familiar with your prffession, it is well reckognizwd and respectable


your ok bud


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

black swamp said:


> common snapper alligator snappers not found this far north but found down south, trust me I am a herpetologist


I knew that the alligator snappers were down south which is what prompted my question. From what I have read they span somewhat north but I did not really know how far. I looked at a map on National Geographic site and they indicated their range to go as far north as Lake Michigan but not eastward to Ohio. I guess I had always related them to the deep south.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

Fish O N said:


> Just caught this in like two min! I castes out and decided to move so I started to reel in then stop! Kinda felt like a fish on and like stuck on a big rock at the same time , so I decided to set my pole down and turn the clicker back on . Then after letting it sit for like five min I seen my line tighten up and Wolla!
> Oh I was using blue gill
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


your turtleman who shall i call you loenardo


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

black swamp said:


> common snapper alligator snappers not found this far north but found down south, trust me I am a herpetologist


I never said that alligator snappers are naturally found this far north, i said i found an alligator snapper in the GMR


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

SquidRavioli said:


> I think there is a cream available for that....


I LOLed at that


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

monsterKAT11 said:


> I never said that alligator snappers are naturally found this far north, i said i found an alligator snapper in the GMR


Yeahhh okay 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

Pacu arent native to north america but they show up every year. It was probably someones pet.... Trust me I am a Fisherman


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Gators aren't native to the GMR, yet someone catches one yearly. 

Anaconda's are native to the GMR, yet there's been at least two cases that I know of within the last five(ish) years where dead ones have been found.

A couple Snakeheads were reported as being caught at the DP&L damn few years back.

Folks who fish the GMR know you'll never know what you can catch because it's close to metro areas and folks release all kinds of things in the river. 

I've even heard of albino snappers in there but that's another OGF topic. 

I can tell you what the GMR doesn't hold a population of is Flatheads, so folks need to stop fishing for them anywhere north of Hamilton!


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

i really hopes monsterkat posts the pics i saw of it... that should end the conversation on alligator snappers


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

Monsterkat lies all the time though. one time he actually told me he caught a smallmouth out of the gmr. I was all like " yeah right, like you have ever caught a smallie period " 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

leftfordead88 said:


> monsterkat lies all the time though. One time he actually told me he caught a smallmouth out of the gmr. I was all like " yeah right, like you have ever caught a smallie period "
> 
> 
> outdoor hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


lmao!!!!!:d


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

leftfordead88 said:


> Monsterkat lies all the time though. one time he actually told me he caught a smallmouth out of the gmr. I was all like " yeah right, like you have ever caught a smallie period "



I should take some lessons from you for smallies I've seen you with stringers full of em down at Hamilton dam


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

monsterKAT11 said:


> I should take some lessons from you for smallies I've seen you with stringers full of em down at Hamilton dam


Oh the humanity!


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

WAREHOUSE said:


> Oh the humanity!


It's okay, I only take the babies, i always practice cook and release.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

H2O Mellon said:


> Gators aren't native to the GMR, yet someone catches one yearly.
> 
> Anaconda's are native to the GMR, yet there's been at least two cases that I know of within the last five(ish) years where dead ones have been found.
> 
> ...



no there are no anaconda in ohio Anacondas are native to South America. The only ones in the US are either "pets" or in zoos. Thanks for using ChaCha!


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Anacondas lol

Judging from the rest of the sentence, it looks like he meant they are NOT native


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

trailbreaker said:


> no there are no anaconda in ohio Anacondas are native to South America. The only ones in the US are either "pets" or in zoos. Thanks for using ChaCha!


Yes, people are dumb enough to release their exotic pets in the wild when they outgrow their tanks, so yes finding something not native to Ohio in ohio such as an anaconda or an alligator snapper is very possible . Thanks for using Jp !


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

kingofamberley said:


> Anacondas lol
> 
> Judging from the rest of the sentence, it looks like he meant they are NOT native


lol.... Yeap, meant to say NOT native.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

leftfordead88 said:


> It's okay, I only take the babies, i always practice cook and release.


flathead and big channel bait!


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

H2O Mellon said:


> flathead and big channel bait!


i usually use baby flathead and channels for smallies, if i can find them.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

monsterKAT11 said:


> i usually use baby flathead and channels for smallies, if i can find them.


you should see the LMB spot i found yesterday for flattie bait! Want to get out on the river tonight? This includes you too Mellon


----------

